# Why is she rolling?



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

I am not really what you'd call new to goats, but I do have a behavior question. I have pure Nubians. They are loud and obnoxious and I love them to pieces. The very first female I ever had is now 2.5 years old. We bought her as a newly weaned kid. We lost her companion to enterotoxemia (got into some chicken feed while I was down with knee surgery and hubby was at work). So she was alone for a couple weeks and grew VERY close to us. She is still, by far, my favorite baby. She is the only goat we have who displays what I would call "rolling" in the grass. She starts rubbing her head in the grass and winds up cutting flips and rolling back and forth. This usually happens only when it's sunny (that I've noticed). I've never seen any of the other 9 do this. Is she mental? What is she doing? Is there a purpose? I don't feel like its a problem. I would just like to better understand her behavior.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like she is happy and just enjoying the beautiful day. I have several that do the same thing, they stretch out and roll around and then end up on their back and freak out because they are upside down. They really love to find a spot that doesn't have grass like an area that was recently burned and rub all the dirty ash all over themselves. I've seen horses do the same thing. I wouldn't worry about it unless she looks like she is rubbing a lot on other things, then I might suspect lice.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

My mini-nubian is the only one I have that does that. She loves it. LOL!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

She particularly likes doing it in dusty areas.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

My mini nubian rolls too! I dont think it is anything to be concerned about though


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it's their way of scratching themselves. Most of mine do it, especially during the spring when they are "molting.". It's funny, I love to watch them do it!


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

My goat does it too. She prefers dust but today she found our newly laid down gravel and sand. She was butt up in the air and rubbing her neck and face in it all the while making humming sounds to herself. When there is dust she rolls like crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

